

A Clever Toothpaste Tube That Squeezes Out Every Last Bit - ibsathish
http://www.wired.com/design/2014/03/smart-toothpaste-tube-redesign-get-every-last-bit/?mbid=social_twitter

======
digikata
I feel that compared to a regular tube, this design would leave more residual
toothpaste in the folds and in the space at the center of the tube after the
"full compression". The packaging also seems more wasteful than the current
box. It's commendable to go through a ground up design exercise to see what
new insights are uncovered. Looks great and is interesting, but this design
really does the opposite of what it claims.

